# RS4 Vs New M3



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

In next weeks Auto Express a full head to head.

Should make interesting reading.

Odd story in this weeks AE that Lambo intend to launch a Baby Gallardo with a V8 :? to compete with the F430 :? Can't see the Daddy Gallardo beating an F430 so no idea how a Baby Gallardo with a V8 could manage it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> In next weeks Auto Express a full head to head.
> 
> Should make interesting reading.
> 
> Odd story in this weeks AE that Lambo intend to launch a Baby Gallardo with a V8 :? to compete with the F430 :? Can't see the Daddy Gallardo beating an F430 so no idea how a Baby Gallardo with a V8 could manage it.


The R8 can do it, on some tracks, so why can't a similarly powered (but lighter weight?) Gallardo?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > In next weeks Auto Express a full head to head.
> ...


That being Bedford under different track conditions (been there done that :wink: ).

The reason being, the only major difference (according to the report) will be the engine. So it will weigh say 60KGs less than it's dad (no great weight loss) & have an engine that's about 100BHP less powerful than it's dads. To me just the basic maths would indicate if the Daddy Gallardo can't beat an F430, then a lower power version won't be able to.

Insane if they price in line with the current model, as it would likely drop the Baby Gallardo in between the R8 V8 & R8 V10 (albeit closer to the V10).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I thought that the Daddy G could hold it's own against a F430? And that the Superleggiera G, outperformed the F430...until the Stradale arrives that is.

I think the AE M3/RS4 review outcome will be reasonably predictable...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> I thought that the Daddy G could hold it's own against a F430? And that the Superleggiera G, outperformed the F430...until the Stradale arrives that is.
> 
> I think the AE M3/RS4 review outcome will be reasonably predictable...


Perhaps Gary, i just thought but could be wrong that the F430 was always a tad more lively & quicker round the obvious tracks than the Gallardo.

The M3/RS4 outcome being?? :wink: Will still make interesting reading, more down to how it handles & if it has more of the old CSL set-up about it, of if it's become a tad lardy. I know i like them, but would not want for a while to revert back to RWD in such a car as in all but the best drivers hands & the best road conditions, i'm sure it will be a handful & can be tiresome when just wanting to drive it everday for business. On a dry track it will no doubt be awesome.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It'll be:

M3 for the person who wants a bit of 'fun' and the Audi for a 'safer' car.

Nip and tuck as to which will be faster A-B, but they'll say the BMW is more involving.

I've also read elsewhere that the M3 will pull away from the RS4 on the autobahn... :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Cant say I am keen on the red and 18s but............

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/news.php?sid=843&page=1


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

M3 v RS4 - as jampott says...

I've driven neither, but I could write that article, all I'd need is the big book of motorhack clichÃ©s...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Cant say I am keen on the red and 18s but............
> 
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/news.php?sid=843&page=1


Looks nice and chuckable, you are going to use sooooooooo much petrol Rich and enjoy every litre of it :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Even packing the 4L V8, the new M3 is supposedly slightly lighter than the e46 version.
Will probably be close call. :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Autocar also doing the same test next week, they will definitely vote for the M3. Not so sure about Auto Express, I reckon they might go for the RS4.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

There is a thread on the M3 forums debating the merits of the new Merc AMG 63 thingy vs the new M3 vs the RS4. 'Will this kill the M3?', 'Is sonso quicker than the new M3?', 'Is the M3 quicker than the RS4?' etc etc

No idea why? Lets face it, I hardly get chance to use the TT 3.2 I have now flat out on UK roads so these V8 semi supercars arent going to get given the full beans that often.

I know that begs the question 'Why buy one?'. I have no answer for that, boys will be boys I guess. My brain keeps telling me I should have a diesel estate but my heart slaps me in the face and bollocks me for having such disgusting thoughts. :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

The C63 is a beast, looks great in the pics, 0-60 in 4.2 with an autobox - unbelievable. I quite like the look of the new C class too, although I don't think I would have a C63 over the M3 though.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> It'll be:
> 
> M3 for the person who wants a bit of 'fun' and the Audi for a 'safer' car.
> 
> ...


I reckon you're bang on the money. Likely it would have an edge at higher speeds given it's lower weight so should pull away slightly from say 100. IIRC the 0-60 & 0-100 are as close as it don't matter.

Will as you say come down to the usability which is what i didn't have in the M5. The M will be more fun when the conditions allow.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I read the M3 review on http://uk.msn.com today.

I've actually warmed to it a little, as far as BMWs go.

The article says it is less 'raw' (can't remember their exact words) than the previous one - so perhaps both Audi (with the RS4) and BMW (with the new M3) are following the lead of the UK political system, and both making a move towards the middle ground?

Undoubtedly Audi have produced something a little less 'Audi' than previously, with a good chasis to match the great engine, sharp handling and some feedback from the wheel - whilst BMW appear to be going in the opposite direction.

Quite an interesting comparison, I reckon... looking forward to the reviews. I just can't 'desire' an M3, much in the same way that I can't 'desire' a 911.

Not that my RRS is truly an object of desire, either... (before anyone asks).


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> I read the M3 review on http://uk.msn.com today.
> 
> I've actually warmed to it a little, as far as BMWs go.
> 
> ...


My problem is I 'desire' a Sagaris, I just dont 'desire' sitting on the hard shoulder, especially with all this pissing rain.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Did the post arrive Leg?

Just on car web site:

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_drive.php?sid=841&page=1


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Did the post arrive Leg?
> 
> Just on car web site:
> 
> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/first_drive.php?sid=841&page=1


No m8 alhough Ill go for a looky, no matter how many times I tell wifey (and my mother in law who Im f*cking sure has moved in) 'put my post in my office' it always ends up in a pile in the kitchen with f*cking Now! magazines.

EDIT - nowhere to be seen m8


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> The C63 is a beast, looks great in the pics, 0-60 in 4.2 with an autobox - unbelievable. I quite like the look of the new C class too, although I don't think I would have a C63 over the M3 though.


Really like that, shame it's 4 door much better front than the CLK IMO

The German power war will never end :twisted:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jbell said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > The C63 is a beast, looks great in the pics, 0-60 in 4.2 with an autobox - unbelievable. I quite like the look of the new C class too, although I don't think I would have a C63 over the M3 though.
> ...


Don't you think it looks a tad fussy?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good read & TBH just what i thought would happen "the M3 has grown up" so is more powerful but is also heavier & as Tim mentions, has been tamed a little. The CSL should be really good fun though.

I like the new M3, however am surprised the stats show it being just a tad slower than the RS4, as i guess BMW must be being over conservative as i can't see in the real world a lighter car with the same power, actually being slower.

Anyone who's got one coming will no doubt be sure of a giggle, but just be careful in the wet


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Anyone who's got one coming will no doubt be sure of a giggle, but just be careful in the wet


Good advice, I'm definately going for some track training, havent had rear drive since the Westfield which was, frankly, very easy to control and rarely out in the wet so I think its worth investing a few hundred quid. Having Quattro (especially Sports Haldexed), does make you disregard, even relish, the wet to a large degree and I think I need to re learn some respect for wet roads.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Just been posted on the M3 forums, press release videos...think I may have seen some of em before but anyway.........

http://www.worlddebut.com/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> The C63 is a beast, looks great in the pics, 0-60 in 4.2 with an autobox - unbelievable. I quite like the look of the new C class too, although I don't think I would have a C63 over the M3 though.


I think that's an awesome looking motor.

Saw a few new C Classes in Portugal & they really do look much bigger than the C Class of old.


----------

